# New Pick Up....marginatus



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Last weekend I made a deal with ja'eh and I picked up his marginatus and I'm just sharing how happy I am about this one, I got him in a 65g and his tank is right beside my bed on my side and everytime I'm laying down he always come up to the side of his tank which is right by my head and he just sits and stares at me. He would swim around but as soon as he sees even the smallest movement from me he would immedietly dart on my side to check me out. He's been eating well and is very active. I'll be posting pics soon, thanks again ja'eh! You the man!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

My Marginatus is my first piranha and I'm really chuffed with the little monster, great fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

lo4life said:


>


I'm working on it sir, my computer crashed, good thing I have my iPod.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the marginatus in his new home...
























































and here's the rest of my boys.....
My Blue Diamond...




























My BM Elong...




























and my red belly...




























Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the Marginatus, their massive jaws make them look like something out of a cartoon. When I feed mine I can hear it snap shut...awesome fish.

All your set ups look very well kept, good work.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hogdog said:


> Love the Marginatus, their massive jaws make them look like something out of a cartoon. When I feed mine I can hear it snap shut...awesome fish.
> 
> All your set ups look very well kept, good work.


Thanks man.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That Marginatus is badass looking!!! You have a nice little collecion going.. The Diamond's tank looks nice.. Its not to cluttered but he does have a couple of hiding spots if he wants it.. Nice job gtc!!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

lo4life said:


> That Marginatus is badass looking!!! You have a nice little collecion going.. The Diamond's tank looks nice.. Its not to cluttered but he does have a couple of hiding spots if he wants it.. Nice job gtc!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent piranhas you got there, GTC!...Especially Ja'eh 's marginatus!..I would have bought it off of him if he was in the states...anyhow, your Piranha's rock like a U2 concert!!!...


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue diamond simply !!!!! AWESOME ¡¡¡¡


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment guys, I'm hoping to get my hands on a geryi soon as well.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea a geryi would be nice.. I would love to have one of them along with your marginatus..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Gtc and Lolife,
Well, my LFS (Riverdale Pets) that specializes in Piranhas has a 6-7 inch Geryi for $500..I personally think that is a tad overpriced but he is a finger chaser and extremely aggressive (i.e. comes to greet you as you approach the tank)...he does have a kick ass personality..Richard and Robin (Husband and Wife owner's) have had him for at least several years now..The cool thing about those fish is they are the only serra's that shoal!...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Da said:


> Hi Gtc and Lolife,
> Well, my LFS (Riverdale Pets) that specializes in Piranhas has a 6-7 inch Geryi for $500..I personally think that is a tad overpriced but he is a finger chaser and extremely aggressive (i.e. comes to greet you as you approach the tank)...he does have a kick ass personality..Richard and Robin (Husband and Wife owner's) have had him for at least several years now..The cool thing about those fish is they are the only serra's that shoal!...


Thanks for the heads up man


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pickup gtc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

gtc said:


> Hi Gtc and Lolife,
> Well, my LFS (Riverdale Pets) that specializes in Piranhas has a 6-7 inch Geryi for $500..I personally think that is a tad overpriced but he is a finger chaser and extremely aggressive (i.e. comes to greet you as you approach the tank)...he does have a kick ass personality..Richard and Robin (Husband and Wife owner's) have had him for at least several years now..The cool thing about those fish is they are the only serra's that shoal!...


Thanks for the heads up man
[/quote]

Hi Gtc,
You're welcome, sir...that was exactly the reason I brought it up...If you are really interested in him, I'll ask Richard if he is willing to ship and if he says "yes" then I will shoot you a PM...I'm just looking out for my fellow members...I can tell you this much...The price is a little steep for my tastebuds, but that is one beautiful specimen...I am also going to my other contact in a day or two to see about those Hollandi Piranha and Piraya!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Da said:


> Hi Gtc and Lolife,
> Well, my LFS (Riverdale Pets) that specializes in Piranhas has a 6-7 inch Geryi for $500..I personally think that is a tad overpriced but he is a finger chaser and extremely aggressive (i.e. comes to greet you as you approach the tank)...he does have a kick ass personality..Richard and Robin (Husband and Wife owner's) have had him for at least several years now..The cool thing about those fish is they are the only serra's that shoal!...


That would be a ******* expensive shoal!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new marg. hes looking great









like your rhom aswell. his tank looks pretty sweet


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> congrats on the new marg. hes looking great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I'm just about where I wanna be in this hobby, maybe one or two more kind and I'll be set but I'm content of what I got as of now.

Thanks RR for the compliment, how's your elong doing?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Da said:


> Hi Gtc and Lolife,
> Well, my LFS (Riverdale Pets) that specializes in Piranhas has a 6-7 inch Geryi for $500..I personally think that is a tad overpriced but he is a finger chaser and extremely aggressive (i.e. comes to greet you as you approach the tank)...he does have a kick ass personality..Richard and Robin (Husband and Wife owner's) have had him for at least several years now..The cool thing about those fish is they are the only serra's that shoal!...


Thanks for the heads up man
[/quote]

Hi Gtc,
You're welcome, sir...that was exactly the reason I brought it up...If you are really interested in him, I'll ask Richard if he is willing to ship and if he says "yes" then I will shoot you a PM...I'm just looking out for my fellow members...I can tell you this much...The price is a little steep for my tastebuds, but that is one beautiful specimen...I am also going to my other contact in a day or two to see about those Hollandi Piranha and Piraya!
[/quote]
Thanks man


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pick-up G, that marginatus looks prime, and your collection is pretty impressive


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm missing that marginatus already but at least I can take comfort knowing that it's in a good home.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Pirambeba said:


> Great pick-up G, that marginatus looks prime, and your collection is pretty impressive


Thanks jc, your altuvie looks great by the way


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

gtc said:


> Great pick-up G, that marginatus looks prime, and your collection is pretty impressive


Thanks jc, your altuvie looks great by the way
[/quote]

Thanks dude


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sad to say that my p's are for sale with their setups due to moving.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that suks!I'd take em with me!


----------

